# my first bottle cap with the slingshot



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Guys I am very happy ... this is my first bottle cap with the ss!!! from 8 meters 12mm steel ball at the second shoot ... I really love shooting, soon in May will be my first slingshot birthday ...

here it is


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice slinging there Arturito. I really need the rain to lay off here so I can get outside to do some slinging been cooped up inside the last week. That one is the first of many more I can tell, your a solid slinger. :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shooting


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great job! I love watching people shoot.

It sort of looks like you were disappointed that the bottle cap came off, seemed like you were ready to shoot at it again? 

Nice scenery too.

Thanks for sharing, I'm looking forward to seeing more.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I see you do have more vids, well off to do me some slingshot watching

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome accuracy on that one!!!!

And I liked your expression  It was like" Oh, boring ...no challenge at all" LOL 

Great!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Feels good doesn't it.

The body language was pretty funny in a good way.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank's guys let me explain the story ... I was sure that I could do it, didn't know how many shoots (that's the beauty of slinging), the preparation was long ... paint the cap, drill a hole for the wire, put the chair with the pot (don't have tripod), hang the thing and start recording, rush to put the camera (because every minute takes one hour uploading, poor BW), position the camera properly (unstable) make the first shot hurry up ... while loading the second ball realized that my nice Ecuatorian shirt was upside down (muttering bad words, it was supposed to be a great event ... see that nice hat) ... so you are right Q: "... and that's all ..." passed my mind when I saw the cap flying out after the hit ... then I felt very happy because it was a success ... the first time I've tried to do this ... slingshot shooting gives you plenty of emotions and adrenalin ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Feels good doesn't it.
> 
> The body language was pretty funny in a good way.


Feels VERY GOOD !!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! Part of the charm of slingshots is that you can shoot almost anywhere, without upsetting everyone. You are shooting very well, especially given how recently you have started.

I have heard bells in the background on several of your videos ... are they goat bells?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Charles, thank you for your compliments, I really feel my achievements day by day and that makes me very happy and satisfied it was 3 days ago I started shooting 3/4 butterfly with the thumb down pouch grip technique and the power now is awesome ... I don't know were I will reach, there is a lot of things not done yet waiting me ...

I enjoy very much with this nice community from which I have learned all what I know to date ...

the bells are wind bells, the wind gently blows almost all the time here ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting dude! The ending totally cracked me up too.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice shooting dude! The ending totally cracked me up too.


My original plan was to try 5 shoots, wondering to hit more than one, but that plastic thing said NO ... naive me, believing it could withstand that power ...


----------

